# Problem with event 6008 Windows 7



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have encountered hangs and sound jammed while i was playing music and sleeping. It had happened over 4 nights so i decided to find a solution. I explored abit and found out from another forum that i need to update on my driver so i did, updated my realtek audio and network drivers. On the 2 following day, i finally did not encounter anymore hangs and sound jammed while sleeping. The music will just run as per normal. So i decided to let it have a final run and went out. However, when i reached him home, i found out my desktop hanged again, sound jammed, with yellowish and pinkish purple squares near to the sides of the monitor. I took a glimpse at the time and it was 2.39pm, which had jammed for 6 hours when i reached home at 8.30pm.

I took a restart and went to take a look at the event viewer and found out i have new error which is:

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="EventLog" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-08-19T12:22:20.000000000Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>11323</EventRecordID> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>user-PC</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
2:39:11 PM 
‎8/‎19/‎2010

182289

<Binary>DA070800040013000E0027000B00DF02DA07080004001300060027000B00DF02600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000</Binary> 
</EventData>
</Event>

I hope someone will be able to assist me with this incident as it has troubled me for over a week.

Thanks in advance


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do the following: start>control panel>all control panel items> power options and then set it up so that it doesn't turn of the computer. If you want a more clear guide on how to do it visit this link:http://blog.enterpriseitplanet.com/green/blog/2009/01/how-to-manage-windows-7-power-settings.html

Hope i helped!


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey arceus12345, is the power the problem to this? Cause i have managed to run my computer for at least 48 hours before it hits another hang


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think its your Graphic card driver that is causing this problem. Tell me what type of card driver you have for your system. Please open device manager and make sure all of your devices are working. to open device manager do the following: start>control panel> hardware>device manager.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

All of my devices are working. My graphic card is ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series. I have been playing high graphic usage games such as modern warfare 2 and have no problem. If it is the graphic card problem, may i know what may have went wrong so i can diagnose it easier next time if i encounter such problem. thanks


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Download the following:http://driveragent.com/exe?&browser=Microsoft Internet Explorer

It will check if all of your drivers are up to date. Update any driver that is not up to date.

Now download Acrontis drive monitor from here:http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/drive-monitor/

It will show you your hard disk health. Please reply with the results and make sure you note down all of the drivers that need to be updated.

By the way, do you have windows update on?


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

I have checked my drivers and found out i have a NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1) which is a bad driver. However, I have only 1 graphic card which is the ATI Radeon HD so where did this come from and what do i do with it? I have checked that my hard disk health is at 100% and i do turn on my windows update and had updated all of the updates.


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Does the software give you the option to get an upgrade for it? Also can you list which version of ati radeon hd you have so i can see if there's an update available for it.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to pay a subscription fee in order for the software to get an update for it. My ati radeon hd is 5770 and i have updated it to the latest driver from the ATI website which is version 10.7


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am sorry that it asks you for money to do it. try this free one instead:http://download.cnet.com/DriverMax/3000-18513_4-10572602.html?part=dl-85782&subj=dl&tag=button

Hope it works!


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for your help arceus12345, but i have a question, do i have to update every driver? including the processor?
The followings are the ones marked with cross:

Intel(R) processor DMI - D131 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) processor System Management Registers - D155 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022	
Intel(R) processor Miscellaneous Registers - D158 6.1.7600.16385	9.1.1.1022

Just to add on that there was no NVIDIA detected this time and does the problem lies with the processor?


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

try and update all of the ones that need updating. Before you do so *make sure you create a backup!. *I don't think the problem lies in the processor but u should check just in case.


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Could you also tell us what program you use to listen to music on your computer? Example: iTunes or YouTube.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

I used windows media player and how do i go about creating a backup and restoring from it?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

WillyYtd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have encountered hangs and sound jammed while i was playing music and sleeping. It had happened over 4 nights so i decided to find a solution. I explored abit and found out from another forum that i need to update on my driver so i did, updated my realtek audio and network drivers. On the 2 following day, i finally did not encounter anymore hangs and sound jammed while sleeping. The music will just run as per normal. So i decided to let it have a final run and went out. However, when i reached him home, i found out my desktop hanged again, sound jammed, with yellowish and pinkish purple squares near to the sides of the monitor. I took a glimpse at the time and it was 2.39pm, which had jammed for 6 hours when i reached home at 8.30pm.
> 
> ...


EventID 6008 means the system was shut down for an unexpected reason.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah i have noticed that after searching on the net, however i still cant find a solution to this


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Windows media player has lots of problems and i do not recommend using it (personal experience). Have you tried any other player on your computer?


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you can only use windows media player make sure it is set up right and if it is then try and reinstall it to your system. that might make things work.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

But it's weird that i can use the windows media player for about 48 hours, during this time i left my com idle for at least 15 hours as i am sleeping, while still playing from windows media player. It seems in a later idle period the com would hang with sound jammed


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you tried spending a few days without listening to music or using windows media player?

(the old fashioned way of solving problems )


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

well no  because right now im still using windows media player and i have been using it for about a day and a half already


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, that sounds like an hardware problem.

Since you said this problem manifests under continuous use I would start by testing the power supply and memory.

To Test the Memory, Download Windows Memory Diagnostic. Review the Instructions here for use

What is the brand and model of your power supply?


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

To check your power supply specs do the following: open your PC case and looks for this big box that should be near the back of you PC. check if it has a sticker on it and tell us what the sticker says.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

extreme power supply 650W


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 19, 2010)

it's weird too to see that my computer can run longer after updating on my realtek network driver, although it still freezes the same way, just an information to see if it helps


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Try not using windows media player on your computer for a few days. make sure you use your computer for light things only.


----------

